# Sherwin williams sheen- satin vs eggshell ?



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Generally satin will have more sheen than eggshell. But some lines come in either eggshell or satin - not both. One manufacturers satin might be another manufacturers eggshell - there's some subjectivity and overlap. It will probably be fine. If you feel it's really too shiny, then for the next coat just get ProMar 200 eggshell and call it a day. When she asked for Emerald eggshell, they probably didn't bother mentioning to her that it only comes in satin, because the paint is so damn expensive they wanted to sell it to her. Just a guess.


----------



## rbriggs82 (Mar 4, 2013)

I consider eggshell and satin to pretty much be the same, satin maybe slightly shineyer. 

Usually higher quality lines are called satin and lesser lines they call eggshell. 

I wouldn't go covering up a $70 paint with a $20 paint over a very slight sheen difference. :no:


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

rbriggs82 said:


> I would go covering up a $70 paint with a $20 paint over a very slight sheen difference. :no:


I assume that's a typo.

By the way, I was waiting for paint the other day when a retail customer was trying to buy some ProMar 400 (he didn't go in for it specifically, but he was looking for something cheaper than their top lines.) They quoted him $53 for ProMar 400. I kid you not.

And you guys wonder why people shop at Lowes and Home Depot.


----------



## rbriggs82 (Mar 4, 2013)

That's crazy! I get PM200 for $22/gal


----------



## rbriggs82 (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm not really sure what my emerald price is because I don't use it, can't take the smell of it.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

rbriggs82 said:


> That's crazy! I get PM200 for $22/gal


Me too (or maybe $24, can't remember). I pay $35 for SuperPaint, fercrissakes.

But that wasn't what I meant by typo. Read your post again very carefully.


----------



## rbriggs82 (Mar 4, 2013)

jeffnc said:


> Me too.
> 
> But that wasn't what I meant by typo. Read your post again very carefully.


Oh jeeze I see it lol.


----------



## mcnic (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for your input.
I ended up doing a first coat. I'm using a dark purple for under the chair rail, and it's coverage is very bad. It's either the Emerald paint, or because it's purple. 
Hopefully second coat covers better but I can see it getting three coats.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

mcnic said:


> Thanks for your input.
> I ended up doing a first coat. I'm using a dark purple for under the chair rail, and it's coverage is very bad. It's either the Emerald paint, or because it's purple.
> Hopefully second coat covers better but I can see it getting three coats.


 
purple will take at least 2 maybe 3 coats, no matter what paint you are using
( except maybe Aura)


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

yep certian colors require a certian base for better coverage....also been using sherwin williams paints for 28yrs...some paints they carry...eggshell and satin they call the same...is it well lets just say they call it the same:yes: ben sr


----------



## rbriggs82 (Mar 4, 2013)

Remember Regal Wall Satin Flat? It was fun explaining that to customers.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

jeffnc said:


> I assume that's a typo.
> 
> By the way, I was waiting for paint the other day when a retail customer was trying to buy some ProMar 400 (he didn't go in for it specifically, but he was looking for something cheaper than their top lines.) They quoted him $53 for ProMar 400. I kid you not.
> 
> And you guys wonder why people shop at Lowes and Home Depot.


Really this kind of crap happens everywhere not long ago was in depot and the kid sold a guy a 5gallon bucket of Kilz primer for a hallway and told him that way he could put 2 coats on and wouldn't have to paint it. He wanted cheap. No matter what store this is poor management for not training their people.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

ToolSeeker said:


> [/COLOR]
> Really this kind of crap happens everywhere not long ago was in depot and the kid sold a guy a 5gallon bucket of Kilz primer for a hallway and told him that way he could put 2 coats on and wouldn't have to paint it. He wanted cheap. No matter what store this is poor management for not training their people.


Yeah, I've got stories good and bad about the big box stores. You could spend a whole evening sitting around drinking beers and making fun of them for a few hours.

But I was just sayin' - if you're a consumer and you're faced with a $20 gallon of paint from Lowes and a $53 gallon from Sherwin Williams, of about the same quality, it's a no brainer. This particular customer really wanted to buy from SW too, but he was dumbfounded, and I couldn't blame him. He would have spent maybe $30 at SW for the same thing, although most people wouldn't even do that.


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

Sherwin-Willaims is a bit different with their sheens, it goes, flat, eggshell, satin, semi-gloss, gloss and some kind of super-gloss. Their gloss is about the same sheen as others semi-gloss. SW satin will be about as flat as BM eggshell. Their paints typically run a bit flatter than others, but they have an extra gloss line. I wouldn't worry about the satin you are using. You should do some research on burnishing of the Emerald line, I've never used it. Purple will take 3 light coats. Purple will be more susceptible to burnishing...30 yr. painter, mostly with SW.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Of course "purple" is a pretty vague term - it could mean many things given the huge color wheels available now. If it tends toward red and bright - hard to cover. If it tends toward mauve/brown and dull/gray, it can cover.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

joewho said:


> Sherwin-Willaims is a bit different with their sheens, it goes, flat, eggshell, satin, semi-gloss, gloss and some kind of super-gloss. Their gloss is about the same sheen as others semi-gloss. SW satin will be about as flat as BM eggshell. Their paints typically run a bit flatter than others, but they have an extra gloss line. I wouldn't worry about the satin you are using. You should do some research on burnishing of the Emerald line, I've never used it. Purple will take 3 light coats. Purple will be more susceptible to burnishing...30 yr. painter, mostly with SW.


Actually I have found that to be the opposite. I remember doing a room one time where a SW eggshell met a BM Satin and the sheens were identical.


----------



## rbriggs82 (Mar 4, 2013)

Matthewt1970 said:


> Actually I have found that to be the opposite. I remember doing a room one time where a SW eggshell met a BM Satin and the sheens were identical.


I agree, always found SW have more sheen in comparison to other brands.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

The thing I agree with is sheens can be very confusing. Throw in ppg/porter, there is no sense naming them all you get the point. If the paint companies can't get it straight how are we supposed to.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

I'm sure it varies from among different lines but I have always thought SW paints tended to have less sheen than others. 

To take the ambiguity out of guessing who's eggshell is shinier, or the difference between eggshell and satin, you can compare angular sheen ratings on the product data sheets. 

Emerald satin happens to be almost the exact same sheen as BM Aura eggshell. Emerald satin is rated at 10-20 units @85 degrees, and Aura eggshell at 12-22 units @85 degrees. The higher the number the higher the sheen, so the Aura eggshell is a little bit shinier. 
Aura satin is 28-38 @60 degrees.

"Degrees" refers to the angle that the surface is viewed from. 

That's my understanding of how that works anyway.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

That is interesting stuff and removes a lot of the subjectivity. Where are you finding those numbers?


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

jeffnc said:


> That is interesting stuff and removes a lot of the subjectivity. Where are you finding those numbers?



Product data sheets. SW lists it as 'Finish' and BM as 'Gloss/Sheen' but its the same measurement.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

rbriggs82 said:


> Remember Regal Wall Satin Flat? It was fun explaining that to customers.


 
Used to be my favorite paint of all:thumbsup:


----------



## rbriggs82 (Mar 4, 2013)

chrisn said:


> Used to be my favorite paint of all:thumbsup:


Me too :thumbup:


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

If the paint companies can't get it straight how are we supposed to. 

The fact is, there is no definitive standards for sheen in paints. There are suggested ranges (Master Painters Institute- MPI gloss standards ), but different manufacturers are free to formulate their sheens as they wish. When submitting products to MPI, the product has to fit the gloss standard range as MPI designates.

Keep in mind that multiple coats of an accent color will build up mils, and also will appear to have more gloss.


----------

